# Editors Last Words a Dire Warning



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Magazine Editor?s Final Words: Fukushima exponentially more dire than Chernobyl ? Deteriorating plant threatens mass extinction around world ? It?s made a deep impression on me recently ? You have an obligation to be aware of conditions there (AUDIO)

Guy Crittenden, editor of HazMat Management magazine and Solid Waste & Recycling magazine (Part of the EcoLog Environmental Resources Group, "Canada's leading publisher of print and electronic environmental, occupational health and safety, workers' compensation news, legislation and compliance solutions - Subscribers include environmental health and safety managers, engineers, executives and lawyers in all industry sectors and government"), Dec 11, 2014 (emphasis added):

[After a quarter-century, this is] my last article written as Editor of HazMat Management magazine [and] Solid Waste & Recycling magazine
Instead of a long article about what transpired in 2014 and what may be ahead, I'm going to offer readers three items&#8230; that have made a deep impression on me recently; these are "must watch" items for anyone interested in helping our species avoid peril from environmental degradation
The deteriorating status of things at the destroyed nuclear plant at Fukushima, Japan&#8230; you have an obligation, really, to be aware of conditions there
[There is a] very real and present threat from the&#8230; highly radioactive&#8230; destroyed cores of the reactors, as well as things like the storage of contaminated water in hastily-built, rusting containers
This is serious stuff&#8230; an actual meltdown of the reactors - real China Syndrome stuff - as had been assumed would never likely happen in a modern reactor
The situation is exponentially more dire than Chernobyl
[Workers must] remove the rods for safe containment without having them contact one another and trigger a fire, the consequences of which would be unimaginable - We're talking mass extinction around the world, especially in the northern hemisphere
Most people have forgotten the situation and think of it only as a local Japanese problem
It's only a matter of time before another earthquake or tidal wave triggers such an event

And sadly:
Experts: 100% death rate for baby killer whales along West Coast - 'Alarm bells ring' as no newborns have survived in past 3 years - "This is absolutely the worst thing possible", pregnant orca dies with decomposing stillborn full-term fetus inside - "We're going to lose them&#8230; they'll be extinct for sure"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

omg, pretty soon we won't have a planet worth living on. btw, I'm no tree hugger, but concerned for mankind.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Great... 

Whos idea was it to build a GE nuke station on an earthquake prone island?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> Great...
> 
> Whos idea was it to build a GE nuke station on an earthquake prone island?


Nuke me once same on thee nuke me twice same on me.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The media sure goes out of it's way not to cover this anymore. Old news I guess.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> omg, pretty soon we won't have a planet worth living on. btw, I'm no tree hugger, but concerned for mankind.


Tree huggers in the majority might have held this off? It seems kind of goofy to be concerned for the one species the planet most needs rid of. 
But there's no stop in sight - plans for 150 more nuke plants because somehow there will be that many left to sell it to?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

All species have a purpose, from plankton to killer whales. All the redundant safety measures were not good enough, evidently! P.S., I swat every mosquito, roach, and fly I can.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Complaning about nuclear on top of fossil fuels when solar and wind are proven to not meet current demands would show how wacky they are. Better to kill everyone.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice knowing you guys 

I'm in the southern hemisphere so as long as the wind currents don't change I have a few more years, until our repeated cyclone abuse sends northern hemisphere fall out to my back yard... Time to invest in a submarine


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It almost has to blow. It seems like they have done everything but add gas & match. But, I suppose we shall carry on and yes, look at real estate south of Chile


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In college I started to write a paper for a Science course... My paper was going to be in the benefits of electric vehicles and how it would SAVE the planet...etc etc... the only problem as I was doing research... there is not enough LEAD to make all the batteries required to power the number of vehicles. 

I changed my position based on the facts... instead of changing the facts to fit my position...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

As someone who lives in a region that has Orca Pods in his local waters, I also read local stories about these Orca's dying in our waters. 

The latest one, within the last couple of weeks, died while pregnant with a full term fetus inside, about 8 miles or so from here. Cause of Death? Unknown.


----------

